# Bodybuilding



## YourMuscleShop (May 19, 2022)

Guys which Era of bodybuilding was best? 70s? 80s? 90s?


----------



## Longknife6d (May 19, 2022)

60s-70s. To each their own, but the massive physiques just never did it for me.


----------



## YourMuscleShop (May 19, 2022)

Longknife6d said:


> 60s-70s. To each their own, but the massive physiques just never did it for me.


Same here bro, i picture big body as these hondas with extra bodykits on street


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 3, 2022)

The 90’s. (Flex Wheeler)


The 70’s. (Serge Nubret)


----------

